# Cuestión de dipolos



## tiago (Oct 26, 2009)

Estoy pensando en montar una formación de 4 dipolos,para lo cual creo que ya he reunido suficiente información técnica.
Mi duda final viene cuando decido hacer realidad el proyecto,he oido que los dipolos de polarización circular tienen mas penetracon en nucleo urbano y son realmente mejores para afrontar edificios y estructuras,sin embargo,todos los que veo por los alrededores de mi ciudad y en las fotos que ojeo por la red son formaciones del tipo "gamma match". ¿Alguien me puede aclarar porque parecen ser éstos mas populares,si por lo visto adolecen del tan necesario poder de penetracion que tienen los otros?

Saludos.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Oct 26, 2009)

hola Tiago

En cuanto a los dipolos de polarizacion circular solo se recomienda usarlos cuando tienes un emisor de mas de 1KW. para menos de esta potencia seria un desperdicio de señal.
te recomiendo que coloques un arreglo de 4 dipolos verticales que de seguro te daran buenos resultados y de seguro te copiaran bien en algunas cuadras a la redonda siempre y cuando lo tengas a muy buena altura.

saludos y suerte con tus dipolos


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 28, 2009)

El tema de la elección de los dipolos no es tarea fácil, tenes que analizar muchos factores.. ubicación de la emisora, tipo de terreno de la ciudad, situación edilicia, cantidad de emisoras, etc.

Con respecto a las diferencias de los circulares a los abiertos, son varias...
Costo: los circulares al menos en mi pais valen el triple que los abiertos
Ganancia: 4 dipolos abiertos te dan 7db de ganancia contra 3db de los circulares.
Cobertura: 4 dipolos abiertos ganas distancia, pero menos penetración, 4 circulares perdes distancia, pero ganas penetración en el casco urbano.

Cuando se habla que se recomiendan potencias de 1kw en adelante, es cuando a uno no le importa la ganancia de la antena, teniendo 1kw no es tan critico como tener 40 watts.
Depende de la potencia que vas a emplear, si vas a usar poca potencia y cada watt que tengas lo queres aprovechar tendrías que usar los dipolos abiertos o en su defecto una formacion de slim jim, que dan buenos resultados tambien.

El cable coaxil es muy importante tambien, usa de 1/2 si esta a tu alcance

Contanos que potencia vas a usar, como es la ciudad, la altura de tu torre, etc.

Saludos!


----------



## diego_z (Oct 29, 2009)

buena información gust. pregunto , hay un muchacho que me quiere vender 4 dipolos cerrados como estos , y me gustaria saber , si es muy dificil calibrarlos , creo que estan para 103,5 (me imagino que para cambiarles la frecuencia habra que modificar las medidas) que potencia requieren y demas cosas si es que pueden pasar esos datos , cordial saludo diego


----------



## tiago (Oct 29, 2009)

Parecen Slim - Jim, no estoy muy seguro ¿No?


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 29, 2009)

Los de la foto si, son slim-jim pero en uhf.. por eso el tamaño pequeño.. los cerrados para fm son diferentes.

Con respecto al que te quieren vender.. tenes que ver si son regulables, si lo son, es fácil, de lo contrario va a ser casi imposible ajustarlos (vienen soldados y cortados en frecuencia)

En que frecuencia los queres usar??

Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Oct 29, 2009)

esa es una imagen a modo de ejemplo , en un rato voy  le saco una foto y la cuelgo por aca

bueno aca las imagenes hasta tal vez se podrian cotizar a ver cuanto pueden llegar a costar jeje


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 29, 2009)

y... yo hasta 200 pago jaja 

Bueno, no tienen buena pinta, parecen bastante descuidados, pero nada que no se pueda arreglar.
Como te decia, esos estan cortados en frecuencia.. casi imposible modificar la frecuencia (excepto que seas artesano en aluminio).

Cuanto te piden por los dipolos?
En que frecuencia queres trabajarlos?


----------



## diego_z (Oct 29, 2009)

no le puso precio los quiere cambiar por un tx para hacer exteriores , estaba mirando la que hice yo esta mas linda  me parece que salgo perdiendo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 7, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmm no los compres!!! a menos que esten en tu frecuencia!!!! yo lo hice y ahí las tengo de adorno!!! tengo una suma de 4 dipolos cerrados marca NHC que compré por confiar en el que me las vendió (un supuesto amigo.. ahora examigo) me dijo en ese momento que cambiarlas de frecuencia era fácil... peeeeeeeeeero hay que cambiar la longitud de los dipolos (cortar, agujerear, remachar o soldar, agregar o quitar caño) y los cables de los divisores... para el caso me las hago desde cero!

Las slimjim se hace en dos patadas y es mucho más fácil de ajustar... sólo necesitas dos caños de aluminio de 10mm de diametro y con eso te haces dos slim y todavía te sobra caño... tenes tanta ganancia como una suma de cuatro dipolos abiertos y sólo gastaste $30 (o menos) en aluminio... luego te queda hacer los puentes para ajustar la impedancia que los podes hacer con el mismo cable coaxil... yo usé un caño de agua de 1/2" cortado en media caña y le puse dos alambres, entonces lo ajusté con dos tornillos y les puse un poco de cinta autosoldante y listop jeje su usar cable rg6 o rg59 para hacer la línea de enfase podes tirar unos 100w tranquilamente, tal vez más. El ajuste es un chiste... sólo te tomará 10 segundos de tu vida por antena. Las slim son el equivalente de los dipolos cerrados de la foto... sólo que tienen otra forma de ajustar su impedancia.

Así que para el caso la elección es simple: dipolos abiertos o slimjim.

Bueno... si seguis interesado en lo que te ofrecieron, todavía tengo en el galpon los dipolos cerrados NHC, enfasados y con botalon. Estan en 97.7 así que si a alguien le interesa podremos llegar a algún arreglo jeje


----------



## tiago (Nov 7, 2009)

Con dos slimjim tienes mas ganacia que con 4 dipolos abiertos? Interesante...
Se enfasan como las demas? ... ¿Que rendimiento tiene la slimjim frente al dipolo gamma match?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 8, 2009)

Si, esa es la equivalencia, pero tienen una contra (o un pro, segun como se mire...) su angulo de radiación va por debajo de los 30 grados, lo que te ayudará mucho en una zona cercana a la radio... los dipolos abiertos irradian por sobre los 30 grados... así que no necesitas tanta altura para compensar la distancia... además, con dos slim tu potencia se divide en dos antenas... y con cuatro dipolos, tu potencia se divide en cuatro antenas. Son opciones... que se yo... para el caso podes usar sólo una direccional con un reflector y un director nada más... te modifica el ovulo de radiación, pero tenes la misma ganancia que en 4 dipolos...


----------



## ivanpian (Abr 12, 2012)

Buenas tardes, tengo un arreglo de 4 Dipolos de antenas circular de 1 KWatts con ganancia de antenas de 3dB.
Me podrian facilitar el Diagrama de Radiacion Horizontal y Diagrama de Radiacion Vertical en Plano Polar y Carteciano para compararla con las mediciones reales.
Gracias.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola ivanpian, esos diagramas deberia de proveerte el fabricante, que marca es?


----------



## ivanpian (Abr 12, 2012)

Son de fabricacion Nacional, no tengo la marca a la mano, pero tal vez me podrias facilitar la de alguna otra marca, bienvenido sea, desde ya mil gracias.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola.. nacional de donde? 
Varian bastante, depende del fabricante, si buscas en google vas a encontrar muchos diagramas, si pones circular dipole, broadcast circular, etc seguro te muestra


----------



## radiux2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

La verdad que compre 2 Slim Jim enfazadas y son un caño rinden una barbaridad lo unico que tengo dudadas es el angulo de radiacion.
Por que estube chequeandolas y llego mas en forma lateral que de frente al dipolo.
¿Alguien me podria decir como es la cobertura o el globo que distribuyen dos Slim Enfasadas?
y los ailadaores como irian distribuidos en la torre.
Yo tengo una torre de 15 metros y los ailadores estam de la siguiente manera
30 - 60 - 1.20  por rienda
pero note q una Slim queda por de bajo de los ailadores.
Que hago? ¿ Le agrego mas ailadores? ¿Como? A que distancia?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 22, 2012)

Por lo general, las antenas, al aumentar su longitud también se vuelven más directivas. Escuché una vez que para que la slimjim irradie de forma pareja debería estar inclinada. El detalle es que queda obligadamente a un lado de la torre debido a tu tamaño. Si fuese hecha para la parte alta de vhf o ya en U, podría montarse directamente al tope, logrando un patron más parejo.


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 22, 2012)

radiux2012 dijo:


> La verdad que compre 2 Slim Jim enfazadas y son un caño rinden una barbaridad lo unico que tengo dudadas es el angulo de radiacion.
> Por que estube chequeandolas y llego mas en forma lateral que de frente al dipolo.
> ¿Alguien me podria decir como es la cobertura o el globo que distribuyen dos Slim Enfasadas?
> y los ailadaores como irian distribuidos en la torre.
> ...



El angulo de disparo es relativamente bajo, llegas mas de frente ya que la torre te hace de reflector, para saber o estimar angulos y diagrama de radiacion no queda otra que hacerlo con algun programa tipo nec alguno, y te da un muy aproximado grafico siempre y cuando pongas datos reales de suelo, conductividad y de mas cosas.





DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Por lo general, las antenas, al aumentar su longitud también se vuelven más directivas. Escuché una vez que para que la slimjim irradie de forma pareja debería estar inclinada. El detalle es que queda obligadamente a un lado de la torre debido a tu tamaño. Si fuese hecha para la parte alta de vhf o ya en U, podría montarse directamente al tope, logrando un patron más parejo.



No creo que cambie mas que la polarizacion, la slim o la J son omni, pero imaginate que irradia como si fuera una flor vista de arriba, entre medio de los petalos hay un pequeño silencio y eso es inevitable en toda antena.


----------



## vergaraweb (Feb 12, 2020)

En 250 w a 30 metros cual seria la perdida entre 1/2 y 7/8


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 13, 2020)

38W y 20W pero depende de la calidad del cable


----------

